# Liberar celulares ya es legal en USA, como en Brasil.



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutou...-desbloquear-telefonos-celulares-ya-es-legal/


----------



## fernandob (Jul 27, 2010)

tudireccion me hizo saltar a esta otra:
http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutou...atabletmas-barata-del-mundo-cuesta35-dolares/

respecto de tu tema:
es un juego sin fin , el ser humano , vive de trampa en trampa , de interes en interes.
al principio eso de no poder liberarse ls celulares se suponia que era para tener codigos y asi poder bloquearlos en caso de robo.
se suponia que asi se frenaria el tema de lso robos.
pero no , fue solo para mantener a lso clientes cautivos.
y ahora se libera (en algunos lados) .
continua evolucion:
pongo puerta, me la abren, pongo cerradura me la fuerzan, entonces pongo alarma..................continuo juego de buscar el provecho propio .


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 28, 2010)

caray!!!! yo que no lo sabia, en mexico sera legal? porque si no llevo unos cuantos cientos de actos ilegales


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2010)

no te preocupes que yo tambien llevo unos cuantos mas,pero la excusa es ''con fines educativos''''autodidacta¡¡
yo creo que con el tiempo va ser legal en cualquier pais
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

En Argentina, *luego de 1 año de haber comprado el celular, la compañia tiene que darte el código de desbloqueo o debloqueartelo ellos mismos*...y esto es mas o menos nuevo.

A mi hija le habían choreado un celular y de casualidad lo recuperamos ocho meses después. Como mi esposa les había solicitado la desactivación del celu, no podía usarse para nada (?). Cuando lo recuperamos, fué a pedir que se lo habilitaran otra vez, y el vago que estaba ahí le dijo que como hacía mas de un año que lo tenía, lo podía llevar en un par de días para que se lo LIBERARAN (?) y poder usarlo con cualquier compañia...y así fué, solo que no le liberaron un pomo, sino que le dieron el código de desbloqueo del NOKIA 2760 (y en todas partes decía que no se liberaban por código....psssss con los sabios de los celulares...se libera por teclado, sin caja, ni cable, ni nada)...y lo terminé liberando yo con el famoso codiguito.

La historia es que en ARgentina, y supongo que en otras partes también, el contrato que firmás con la empresa cuando comprás el celu...dice en alguna parte que te lo dan barato, pero debes estar un año con ellos...lo que no me parece mal. Lo pésimo es que cuando se cumplía el año te tenías que guardar el celu en el $%**&& si quería sdejar a esa empresa, y ahora ya no es así.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2010)

yo compre uno ,sin contrato ,lo pague completo y me lo dieron sin liberar ,me dieron tantas vueltas para liberarlo que al final termine armando el cable y liberándolo yo mismo ,la ley esta pero no le hacen mucho caso,
ya liberado mi teléfono,di de baja el chip y o sorpresa enviaron el imei a negativo y ya no funcionaba para ninguna compañía,al final tube que ir con la boleta de compra a la casa central y demostrar que el teléfono era mio ,la explicacion fue que el numero de teléfono estaba asociado al numero de imei y la computadora lo dio de vaja .y eso que el teléfono lo compre prepago ,o sea pague la totalidad del teléfono con tal de no andar con boletas ni quedar atado al pésimo servicio de la compañia .me interesa-va el aparato(ojo el albur)y eso fue lo que compre aaaa me olvidaba encima me lo dieron roto ,no tomaba señal a no ser que estuviera a 200 metros de la torre de antenas,en el local funcionaba ,en casa no por la garantía me dejaban mas de una semana 
 sin teléfono ,asi lo desarme y lo repare ,era la antena falla muy común en el modelo sonyericson 520 se de-suelda un capa de montaje superficial en la antena ,ay que sacar uno que esta amasa y resoldar el otro,
eso es todo


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 28, 2010)

Aca en Colombia, no es delito liberal celulares, pero a la policia de mi ciudad la emplean para perseguir a los vendedores informales de las calles . . .  . . . ¡Huuyy, ahi nos vemos!.


----------



## edippo (Jul 28, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> En Argentina, *luego de 1 año de haber comprado el celular, la compañia tiene que darte el código de desbloqueo o debloqueartelo ellos mismos*...y esto es mas o menos nuevo.
> 
> solo que no le liberaron un pomo, sino que le dieron el código de desbloqueo del NOKIA 2760 (y en todas partes decía que no se liberaban por código....psssss con los sabios de los celulares...se libera por teclado, sin caja, ni cable, ni nada)...y lo terminé liberando yo con el famoso codiguito.
> 
> ...




la onda de liberar celulare es todavia "ilegal" pero estan los chip que habilitan el celular para cualquier compañia, motorola no libera celulares por codigo, osea no sin un dispositivo electronico que creo el codigo (es la vendita "caja") , en cambio nokia si los libera, es mas, hay muchas paginas donde se consiguen los codigos de celulares nokia gratis 

y respecto a lo de un año de contrato bueno.... eso era antes o almenos con equipos de gama baja, ya que con los smartphone si o si te obligan a estar 1.5 años con ellos (en mi caso, plan de 100 pesos durante 18 meses) si no, hay que pagar una locura por los celulares. 

mi compañero de trabajo curra (curra="negocia") con los celulares y para liberar celulares "dadas de baja" lo que hace es cambiar el numero de imei (este seria como el numero de documento del celular, supuestamente unico) ya que al momento de identificarse el celular con la compañia, el sistema registra solo el imei, si ésta está con pedido de captura no le da señal, pero con el imei cambiado el celular toma señal sin problema.

que les puedo decir, yo estoy  feliz con mi nokia comprado en la peatonal florida en comodas cuotas y el plan ni hablar  ...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2010)

yo no me voy a poner a analizar que es lo correcto.
pero uno si compra un celular quiere que sea propio, no que te ate la empresa.
pero por otro lado , y de nuevo hay un punto comun: si compras un celular queres que sea propio.......no que te lo robe un HDP para revenderlo o usarlo el.
asique ..........no se cual es la mejor solucion.
lo que SI SE es que las politicas actuales , como bien uds. señalan, son solo para "atar" al cliente .
¿ que si es bueno esto de legalizar no se que ???
el tiempo lo dira.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2010)

Fernandob:
El problema de esta charla es que solo se está viendo "la parte que me conviene" y no la historia completa. Todos quieren ir a comprar un celu MUUUCHO mas barato de lo que vale y que sea propio. OK, lo querés comprar barato? Todo bien, la empresa te lo vende mas barato, pero con la condición de que uses sus servicios un año o uno y medio como aclararon recién (yo ni sabía). Pero una vez que lo tienen, ahora quieren cambiarse de empresa  y van y lo liberan violando las condiciones del contrato que firmaron para que el celu les saliera barato. Me parece perfecto que esto sea considerado ilegal, por que estás estafando a la empresa que te lo vendió (que la empresa te estafe a vos después...es otra historia DIFERENTE) violando un contarto que vos dijiste estar de acuerdo.
Si querían un celular liberado para conectarlo a la empresa que se te ocurra, por que no lo compraron así? Ahhhhhh...por que sale mucho mas caro!!!! Ahhhh...entonces quieren todo! Que se lo vendan barato, que dejen estafar al que se los vendió, que cobren poco el uso del celu...y así podría estar toda la noche....


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 28, 2010)

tsunamí115 dijo:


> no te preocupes que yo tambien llevo unos cuantos mas,pero la excusa es ''con fines educativos''''autodidacta¡¡
> yo creo que con el tiempo va ser legal en cualquier pais
> saludos


chin yo si lo hago por negocio

segun mis experiencias sociales el telefono celular ya practicamente no son del usuario, socialmente digo


----------



## LM380 (Jul 28, 2010)

Lo que no me parece bien es que las empresas de telefonía pongan a la venta aparatos a Tarjeta, comprados a un precio justo ya que no son parte de planes con facturas durante cierto tiempo, y no se puedan usar con otra compañía sin antes liberarlos.

Hay que ver como las casas de electrodomésticos sí ofrecen celulares liberados pero únicamente de la gama alta; de gran costo, claro. Para gastar menos toca ir a otros sitios que, casi siempre, son agentes oficiales de X empresa; y al comprar el aparato, sin planes de por medio, aún así traen las restricciones.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 29, 2010)

diria una vieja amiga: de todos modos quieren atorarte


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 29, 2010)

Acá se está confundiendo algo muy importante:
Desbloquear y liberar son dos cosas distintas.
Liberar celulares siempre fue legal en la mayoría del mundo, no así desbloquearlos (que por lo menos en Argentina, es tanto delito como borrarle el número al motor de un automovil).

Liberarlos es quitar el simlock, para poder usarlos para cualquier empresa.
Desbloquearlos/clonarlos, es cambiar el IMEI (que es un número único de cada celular), para que en caso que esté en banda negativa (dado de baja, denunciado como robado, etc), se pueda volver a usar.

No se confundan que son cosas muy distintas.



Saludos!


----------



## edippo (Jul 29, 2010)

Como lo veo yo, aca en argentina si sucede eso, los precios se van a disparar por las nubes y como siempre pasa, como paso y doy un ejemplo tonto, con el precio del cobre empezaron a robarse los cables maestro  de telefono y cualquier otra cosa con ese metal hasta se afanaron un busto de gardel  que estaba en la plaza, no me acuerdo donde empezaron a robar inclusive hasta las manijas de bronce de las puertas de las casas, me imagino el descontrol y la psicosis que se va a generar con el tema robo de celulares, sin aminorar la cantidad de robos actuales.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2010)

*ezevalla *: tenes razon, a eso me refiero siempre : es un problema de el ser humano todo .

ahora bien , por otro lado , si uno mira los celulares como algo global, como una masa de equipos circulando , se puede llegar a la conclusionde que ;
*celular circulando es celular consumiendo .*
por eso en otros paises veo que practicamente los regalan con un abono comun (celulares de gama baja o media ) , asi he visto en publicidades de la revista Hola de españa .
que luego el que posee el terminal (celular) sea el dueño legal o sea un ladron es otra cosa.

si hablamos de querer organizar las cosas, de ver si se nos ocurren formas para evitar robos o abusos de parte de cualquiera ...........eso es otro tema, en otra epoca me hubiese interesado poner mi cabeza a trabajar.
hoy dia no , por que se que quizas lleguemos a conclusiones  o ideas interesantes......que no seran realizadas, y ahi nos plantearemos si es ese el verdadero interes de las empresas o no .
tambien quizas nos plantearemos que dichas conclusiones podrian transladarse a otras cosas de nuestra sociedad como SOLUCIONES muy eficientes......pero de nuevo jamas se llevariana cabo y DE NUEVO nos preguntariamos ¿ por que ?? 
quizas no es el objetivo real de nuestros gobernantes hacer las cosas bien .


feliz el ignorante.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> *celular circulando es celular consumiendo .*


gran verdad y gran motivo para que mucho no se preocupen por aser algo aver si paran los choreos


----------

